# Clomid virgin. One blocked tube. How will this work?



## em2007 (Aug 14, 2007)

I've just been given a prescription for 3 months of 50mg Clomid. I thought it would be one up from trying naturally and a LOT less expensive then IVF but very confused as to how this is going to work.  I've got one completly blocked tube, one open.  Is Clomid going to get both ovaries to have follicles that grow to ovulation size (like stims on an IVF cycle?)  Also, I have Ovitrelle on my prescription so when on Clomid you don't wait for your body to ovulate natually? How do you know when to take the Ovitrelle and have sex? i,e, do you have to have scans every couple of days (i.e. so maybe not a 'cheap' option after all!)?  
I've been using a CBFM for the last few months and get ovulation every month but never a BFP.
Many thanks ladies for your help.


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Em2007


I have recently been told that I may have a blocked tube ( they are not sure if it is actually blocked or a fault with the lap and dye test I had) and been prescribed 50mg Clomid but mine is for 6 months. I haven't been prescribed Ovitrelle so unsure how that works. 

I am sure that someone on here will be able to answer you question for you.

Good luck and blowing bubbles your way xxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi
Not sure about the other stuff, will need to look it up, is it to bring on a period?

With regards to only one tube, it will pick up eggs from either ovary no matter which side you ovulate from


----------

